# Pegasus, Dearly Loved and Horribly Missed



## Usagi_Chan (Feb 18, 2013)

Pegasus died Februrary 15th. He had cancer that had attacked and immobilized his right forepaw.

The saga is here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f27/mass-removal-69228

On the 15th I came home from work in the morning. Pegasus had been going in his cat-tunnel and then quickly going out of it yesterday. He does that when he's restless. He also claws at the tunnel to make noise. The morning of the 15th I picked him up to give him his meds for pain. He was whimpering softly as I gave him the meds. I followed them with a few raisins to wash down the bitter taste of the tramadol. He didn't seem to get any better and continued whimpering and licking my hand. I decided it was time. It just wasn't fair to him to keep him around for Thumper and me when he was suffering.

I took him to the vet along with Thumper. I stopped along the way to get a banana. At the vets I gave him all the banana he wanted to eat then the vet gave him a sedative to get him sleepy. As he dozed off, he was still making chewing motions, still tasting the banana, his favorite.

Pegasus, Thumper and I both love you dearly and miss you more than words can express.

"Goodnight Sweet Prince,
and flights of angels sing thee to thy rest."
-----


----------



## whitelop (Feb 18, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. But he had a really nice way of going, enjoying his favorite treat. That was wonderful of you. 
Binky free Pegasus. :rainbow: :hearts


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

I am so very sorry, I´d lost track of little Pegasus and was so gutted to see that he didn´t make it. He was such a cute little fellow and brought you so much joy. You were there for him every step of the way and he left you nomming on his favourite treat. He didn´t live a very long life but he sure had lots of love to make up for that. 

I´m sure Thumper will be fine with lots of love and cuddles from you and Nigel will be a great help in getting her through this. 

Binky on Pegasus, you´ll be sorely missed :hearts:


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 18, 2013)

I totally echo what Chrisdoc said. I was very sad, to say the least when I saw Pegasus' thread here in the rainbow bridge. Pegasus i know was a very special bunny to you and I know he'll be very missed. It really brings back my losing my frosty holland lop almost 2 years ago (she looked identical). Binky free in fields of carrots Pegasus!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 19, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss--he was a gorgeous bunny. Binky free little man.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 19, 2013)

Binkying free Pegasus !!! My condolences !!


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

It was one year ago today that I had to kiss you goodbye. I cannot tell you how many times I have cried thinking of you. I promise that I will never forget you, my precious furbaby. I sleep with your ashes in an urn at the head of my bed. I often cuddle and sleep with the urn, as I will tonight. I still miss you terribly and I'm certain that I always will. I'm writing this through tears; I just can't stop crying.

Here you are when you were a bit younger --

GAWD I MISS YOU !!


----------



## stormx311 (Feb 15, 2014)

I can't imagine how hard that must have been. It's hard to lose a loved bunny. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

And in your stroller with your girlfriend, Thumper. 

We strolled all over town. People loved both You and Thumper.

You'd ride with your paws up, looking like a hood or ornament.

Thumper, 10 now, is still here and still misses you.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan (Feb 25, 2014)

Usagi_Chan said:


> And in your stroller with your girlfriend, Thumper.
> 
> We strolled all over town. People loved both You and Thumper.
> 
> ...




Binky Free my friend


----------



## pani (Feb 25, 2014)

Pegasus looks so sweet - I love seeing him in the stroller, paws up, taking in the world. It sounds like you gave him a wonderful life. I'm sure he's binkying free up on the rainbow bridge. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 25, 2014)

Great pics and memories. You are loved and missed little man.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh My What a beautiful pair of buns...I am so sorry to hear of you loss i am new to the forum...
Pegasus looked like an awesome lil guy and i feel for you and Thumper..I had 2 bunnies orginally when i joined this forum..My lil Lop Stewie and his girlfriend Meadow i got these 2 back at the beginning of January this year from a bad home.I lost Meadow just recently along with the 6 kits she had..it was exciting to watch her go through the process of becoming a mom and she was so pround of her babies...then it all went wrong and i lost her and the babies as she was not here to raise them and i tried my best but was unsuccessful,but i have Stewie still and he needs me as well as i need him so i decided after her passing that he needs to stay right here with me and he has found his forever home here.It is hard on us and especially the bun that is left behind ...How is Thumper coping with his passing?


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Feb 26, 2014)

Thumper does have a new friend but the bond between them is not like she had with Pegasus. He was about two years younger than her and she was always by his side grooming and loving on him. Her new friend Nigel, is a Jersey Wooly buck and is just over a year old.

My sadness for losing Pegasus is as much for Thumper's loss as for mine. I love Thumper dearly and am sad for her. I am very pleased that she is doing very well at 10 years old but I'm sadly aware that the clock is ticking.

Both Thumper and Nigel are wonderful and very affectionate bunnies. I love to lay on the floor with them and read to them so life goes on though it would be much richer if Pegasus were here to share our lives. I've felt the loss throughout the entire last year and I don't doubt that my fur-baby Pegasus will never be very far from my thoughts.

bob


----------

